# Urdu-Hindi: جو jo



## Stranger_

This word seems to fall in many grammatical categories and have a lot of usages, most of which I do not quite understand. I hear and see it a great deal and it always obscures the meaning of sentences in which it occurs. Could you guys write me all the meanings it carries? plus example sentences. 

I hope I am not asking for too much.

I have looked it up in dictionaries but I could only find definitions with no examples.

Best regards,

PS please do not refrain from mentioning any word with similar usages in Persian if you happen to know one because that was the case with the Urdu word "تو to" and Persian "که kih". This makes it a whole lot easier for me.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ There was a thread in which we discussed "jo" and its various meanings but my search skills have once again let me down!

jo = what (relative), who (relative), that, if and other meanings. No doubt others will fill in the gaps.

آنچھ راست است ھمین میگویم۔

جو سچ ہے وہی کہہ رہا ہوں۔

آنکہ اینجا آمد دوستم بود

جو یہاں آیا وہ میرا دوست تھا۔

مردیکھ اینجا آمد جاسوس است۔

جو آدمی یہاں آیا وہ ایک جاسوس ہے۔

ما را کھ اجنبی پنداشتند بعد از ملاقاتھای بسیار

یم جو ٹھہرے اجنبی اتنی ملاقاتوں کے بعد

۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔

تم جو مل گئے ہو تو یہ لگتا ہے کہ جہاں مل گیا

شما را کہ یافتھ ام پس اینطور میماند کھ جھان را یافتم

وہ جو ہم میں تم میں قرار تھا تمھیں یاد ہو کھ نھ یاد ہو

آن قرار کھ میان من و میان شما بود شاید یاد دارید یا نہ دارید

اگر رفتی، بردی و اگر خفتی، مُردی

جو تو گیا (سمجھہ لے) جیت گیا اور جو تو سویا (سمجھہ لے) مر گیا


----------



## littlepond

Can also be used for "jaise" or "jaise-jaise" (as, as and when). For example, "jo/jyon paani neeche aayaa, gaaon mein khalbalii badhti gayii".


----------



## Qureshpor

Sometines "kih" follows "jo" as in:

Lahore, jo kih ek qadiim taariiKhii shahr hai, us meN nah sirf bahut puraanii 3imaarateN paa'ii jaatii haiN balkih jadiid-tariin 3imaaratoN ke namuune bhii milte haiN.

Lahore, which is an ancient historical city...

jo has an old correlative "so". 

jo hu'aa so hu'aa

jo ho gaa, so ho gaa

****


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you QP SaaHib for your detailed and comprehensive reply. 


> ما را کھ اجنبی پنداشتند بعد از ملاقاتھای بسیار
> یم جو ٹھہرے اجنبی اتنی ملاقاتوں کے بعد



I think you mistyped ہم didn't you? Anyway, that aside, is the usage of "جو" here exactly like that of "تو"?

And could you write in English what you wanted to say, just to make sure I have got it right.

Is this what you wanted to say?

"(حتی بعد از این همه ملاقات، باز (هنوز) هم ما رو غریبه دونستن (حساب کردن"




> For example, "jo/jyon paani neeche aayaa, gaaon mein khalbalii badhti gayii"



Many thanks to you, littlepond SaaHib, as well for your input. Could you do me a further favor and translate its last part into English?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Yes, I did mistype ہم as یم !

Yes, you have understood the meaning perfectly.

ham *kih* Thahre ajnabi, itnii mulaaqaatoN ke ba3d (!)
phir baneN ge aashnaa kitnii mudaaraatoN ke ba3d (?)
kab nazar meN aa'e gii, be-daaGh sabze kii bahaar (?)
xuun ke dhabbe dhuleN ge kitnii barsaatoN ke ba3d (?!)

Faiz Ahmed Faiz

No, I don't think کہ here means تو

من کہ بیمار ہستم

میں تو بیمار ہوں

ہم کہ / جو ٹھہرے اجنبی۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔

We, who have been considered strangers after so many meetings (Here "ham" is really "maiN").


----------



## Stranger_

Ahan, yes got it now. Thank you.


----------



## littlepond

Stranger_ said:


> Many thanks to you, littlepond SaaHib, as well for your input. Could you do me a further favor and translate its last part into English?



Sure, Stranger jii: the last part means "commotion rose/increased in the village".


----------



## marrish

Another example, although it can be perhaps counted into "relative pronoun", still is worthy noting because it doesn't look so obvious:

جو مرضی کرو _jo marzii karo_.

There is also "jo" meaning "when": وہ دن گئے جو خلیل خاں فاختہ اُڑاتے تھے _wuh din ga'e jo xaliil xaaN faaxtah uRaate the_.


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> jo has an old correlative "so".
> 
> jo hu'aa so hu'aa
> 
> jo ho gaa, so ho gaa



Indeed! Other common examples:
"jo dar gayaa so mar gayaa"
"jo bole so nihaal"


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Another example, although it can be perhaps counted into "relative pronoun", still is worthy noting because it doesn't look so obvious:
> 
> جو مرضی کرو _jo marzii karo_.
> 
> There is also "jo" meaning "when": وہ دن گئے جو خلیل خاں فاختہ اُڑاتے تھے _wuh din ga'e jo xaliil xaaN faaxtah uRaate the_.


Yes, it is "relative" here too but the context implies "Do, whatever you feel like".


----------



## Stranger_

> "jo hu'aa so hu'aa"
> "jo ho gaa, so ho gaa"
> "jo dar gayaa so mar gayaa"
> "jo bole so nihaal"



I do not understand "jo" in all of the above sentences.

English or Persian translations of them would be great.


----------



## littlepond

(literal, inelegant translations to help you)
jo dar gayaa so mar gayaa - the one who has got afraid, that one has died 
jo ho gaa, so ho gaa - what will happen, that will happen (i.e., destiny's juggernaut can't be stopped)

and so on


----------



## Qureshpor

Stranger_ said:


> I do not understand "jo" in all of the above sentences.
> 
> English or Persian translations of them would be great.


"jo hu'aa so hu'aa" / What happened, happend. 

"jo ho gaa, so ho gaa" / What will be, will be.

"jo Dar gayaa so mar gayaa"/ He who is afraid, is dead! (Compare: agar raftii burdii va agar xuftii murdii)

"jo bole so nihaal" 

"sat srii akaal"

Whosoever utters "True is the Eternal Lord" will be prosperous.


----------



## Stranger_

Could someone translate the following Persian poem into Urdu by employing the word "jo جو" so that I get a deeper understanding of it?

*آن كس كه مرا روح و روان بود، پدر بود*
*آن كس كه مرا فخر زمان بود پدر بود
*
aan kas ke maraa ruuh o ravaan buud pedar buud
aan kas ke maraa faxr-e zamaan buud pedar buud


----------



## Qureshpor

Stranger_ said:


> Could someone translate the following Persian poem into Urdu by employing the word "jo جو" so that I get a deeper understanding of it?
> 
> *آن كس كه مرا روح و روان بود، پدر بود*
> *آن كس كه مرا فخر زمان بود پدر بود
> *
> aan kas ke maraa ruuh o ravaan buud pedar buud
> aan kas ke maraa faxr-e zamaan buud pedar buud


Let that "someone" be yours truly then!

وہ شخص جو میرا روح و رواں تھا، میرا باپ تھا۔

وہ شخص جو میرا فخر زماں تھا، میرا باپ تھا۔


----------



## Stranger_

Great job, tarjuma karne ke liye bahut shukriya.


----------

